# OH MY GOD I work with idiots.



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

I work as a security guard in an empty warehouse. The owners moved their operation about a year ago and are trying to sell the warehouse that I work at. 

There have been issues with squatters moving into empty buildings in town so the owners of the property decided to keep Security on to keep the squatters out.

When I left work Tuesday morning the fence was intact when I came back Wednesday night there was a hole in it. 

It wasn't a big hole. It wasn't even big enough for anybody to come in but I noticed it the very first time I walked past it. IN THE DARK. None of my co-workers have documented it and as I've always been taught if you didn't document it it never happened. 

How in the kcuf do you NOT notice THE MAIN THING YOU'RE SUPPOSED TO BE LOOKING FOR.


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

Its called "passing the buck",but what they dont realize is that if you document it it will be apparent it happened on the shift prior to yours.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Entitlement attitude.


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

I told the person that relieved me. She didn't even ask where it was. She just said "So?"


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Which is why this country is going to hell. No personal responsibility for anything, even performing your job correctly or as expected. Many kids should have had a good ass whipping when they were small. Now they are entitled, irresponsible adults that we allow to reproduce. Sad.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

"Guarding" an empty warehouse? It probably would be hard to find responsible guards, so I'm not surprised by "So?"...


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

mdi said:


> "Guarding" an empty warehouse? It probably would be hard to find responsible guards, so I'm not surprised by "So?"...


Seriously?

How hard is it show up for your shift on time.

In a reasonably neat uniform.

Walk maybe a third of a mile around the fence line every hour.

Check three gates to make sure that they're locked.

And actually look at the fence to make sure there's no holes in it?

Maybe once every 6 months I've had a truck show up with a delivery for the freight company and I have to tell them that they need to go to the new address and deliver there.

And I have to keep a log in which I document things like "I found a hole in the fence."

I would guess that takes a whopping 4 hours spread out over the course of my shift. And the rest of the time I sit in the guard shack and read books.

How "Responsible" do you need to be?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Cypher said:


> Seriously?
> 
> How hard is it show up for your shift on time.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are doing a damn fine good job! More people need to do better. Some don't care how good a job they are doing, just as long as they get paid.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

Perhaps my post wasn't clear. Obviously you take your job seriously and have "work ethics". What I meant to say was it sounds like the building owner is having a time getting responsible workers. Some hired to tend an empty building probably just shows up and with an attitude, not difficult to understand. The person you spoke to ("Ms So?" probably plays on her phone or naps) obviously just does the minimum to get by....

Sorry for the misunderstanding. But if I offended you with my opinion, well...


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

You don't work with idiots,,,
You work with folk who don't give a dang.

They just want a paycheck.

Aarond

.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

mdi said:


> "Guarding" an empty warehouse? It probably would be hard to find responsible guards, so I'm not surprised by "So?"...


An empty wharehouse that the owner(s) probably want to keep homeless people out of. Know what a problem that is? Where I live our city is being overrun by the homeless, sleeping on park benches, under highway overpasses, shitting on the edge of the sidewalks, walking the sidewalks and panhandling anyone they come across and, oh yeah, not wearing a mask! Surprised? Not me. Personally I think they should all be rounded up and put in a truck and driven out of town and dumped off. There's a large river here. They should all learn how to swim.


----------



## stokes (Jan 17, 2017)

RK3369 said:


> An empty wharehouse that the owner(s) probably want to keep homeless people out of. Know what a problem that is? Where I live our city is being overrun by the homeless, sleeping on park benches, under highway overpasses, shitting on the edge of the sidewalks, walking the sidewalks and panhandling anyone they come across and, oh yeah, not wearing a mask! Surprised? Not me. Personally I think they should all be rounded up and put in a truck and driven out of town and dumped off. There's a large river here. They should all learn how to swim.


Portland?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

We don't have a homeless problem here. If we do, it's well managed. I've seen some of the situations on various news broadcasts. It's unbelievable what's going on. 

Living on the sidewalks and people having to walk around their tents, etc. I have a friend that lives in San Francisco. He's told me some of the stuff he's seen over the past years. Incredibly crazy.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

It takes character to live indoors during a Wisconsin winter. Camping out would be suicidal in my opinion. Most of the beggars drift south in late September as far as I know.

GW


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Goldwing said:


> It takes character to live indoors during a Wisconsin winter. Camping out would be suicidal in my opinion. Most of the beggars drift south in late September as far as I know.
> 
> GW


Exactly. I'm in Georgia and winters here are not even winter after living in upstate NY most of my life. January and February here are more like April and May in upstate NY. The problem is survival here outdoors is quite easy year round. Thus the homeless tend to multiply like rabbits here, more so in winter, if you can call it that.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I did think of a solution though. We should allow them to volunteer for vaccine trials. If they survive, they get a year at the local Rescue Mission all expenses paid (but then, they have to go to Portland).


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

mdi said:


> Perhaps my post wasn't clear. Obviously you take your job seriously and have "work ethics". What I meant to say was it sounds like the building owner is having a time getting responsible workers. Some hired to tend an empty building probably just shows up and with an attitude, not difficult to understand. The person you spoke to ("Ms So?" probably plays on her phone or naps) obviously just does the minimum to get by....
> 
> Sorry for the misunderstanding. But if I offended you with my opinion, well...


I'm not offended


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

I live in Colorado. We have been overrun with homeless people since they legalized weed. About a year ago every Denny's restaurant in town closed on the same day because the owner failed to pay taxes and took off and the IRS seized the buildings. 

The IRS didn't provide any type of security and the homeless people started squatting in the buildings. They stripped the copper pipe out of the walls. They set fires in the buildings. They burned one of them down doing that.

The site I work on now I've been at for 3 years. The first two years the freight company was working out of that building and there were people there all night long. 

I NEVER SAW THIS but according to the freight company employees before they hired security they would catch homeless people in their break room stealing food from the refrigerator or using the coffee machines. I was also told that they caught homeless people going through the scrap bins outside the warehouse. 

Where I work at is a pretty crappy neighborhood. There are bunch of SRO hotels that are full of homeless people. There is a halfway house for ex convicts and there are two or three homeless camps. 

We have a bunch of people buying crappy RVs and parking them all over town. They dump their waste in the streets. About a year ago one of them parked right outside the fence at work.

The freight manager told me to go tell him to move so I did. The guy told me to screw off and I said I was going to have to call the police. 

He told me to go right ahead. Then he told me it would take the police at least 3 days to show up and that when they did they'd put a 72-hour warning on his camper and tell him that it would be towed in three days. Then he told me that 70 hours after they put that sticker on his camper he'd move it down to the end of the block and the whole process would start all over again. He he moved up and down the street in front of that warehouse for THREE MONTHS. I think he did it just to piss off the owners because he just vanished one day shortly after they moved and I haven't seen him since. 

Our local police department is currently on what they call "Priority Reporting". That means unless there's an actual violent crime they're not coming. The homeless people are VERY aware of this and they're starting to take over the city. 

A lot of businesses are hiring private security to keep the homeless out. 

I said all that to explain why they've got me guarding an empty building. I had an opportunity to move to a different site a couple of months ago but I turned it down. 

I know that my job sounds like a crappy dead-end job but it suits me. When I go to work at night I see the person that I relieved and I don't really have to interact with another human being the until the person who's relieving me shows up the next morning. I have a family of alley cats to keep me company.

I don't have to deal with customers. I don't have to deal with client employees. I don't have to deal with people talking s*** to me because I'm a "Mall Cop". And what I do isn't really dangerous. The company I work for has guards that work in the emergency room at hospitals. They used to just have to deal with getting in a fight every single night now they also get to worry about contracting Covid-19. 

About a year ago I decided that since I'm sitting there alone all night I might as well put the time to use. I've been catching up on my reading. I've read four or five different books by Billy Graham. I've read a bunch of books by CS Lewis. I read The Hobbit and Lord of the Rings. 

So long story short, this gig is actually a good fit for me.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

As long as you can stand it, good for you. Like they say, if the shoe fits, wear it.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If the job fits your needs, pays some bills, and keeps your mind occupied, good for you!


----------



## Cypher (May 17, 2017)

I got to work tonight and I was told by the person that I relieved that the Field Supervisor had come out and had a little sit-down with her and the first shift girl.

Apparently the topic was checking the fence line.

So the reason that I mention this is because that meeting would have been at approximately 3 O'Clock this afternoon and as of 11 p.m. she still hadn't bothered to go find the hole in the fence. 

I mean how LAZY do you have to be?


----------

